# Roubaix weight limit???



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

My nieghbor weighs in at 230#'s. 
We went shopping for a Roubaix Comp today for him. We are trying to find out the recommended weight limits on a Robaix Comp. LBS stories range from no worries, wait 'til you hit three hundred and 250 is pushing it. I own an '04 Roubaix Comp and won't let his butt touch it because I was told 220 is pretty close to max. We left three bike shops feeling as though they would say anything to sell a bike. One guy who claimed to be the Specialized rep said 275 is tops. BTW he was sized differently at each shop 

Any thoughts or published data on the issue. Wouldn't the wheels go first?


p


----------



## jaxrider (Mar 27, 2005)

*230 is fine*

I own and log over 200 miles a week on my 04 roubaix comp. I weigh 235 lbs. I have had no problems at all. I have pounded thru many of road repair and even run off the road once. I have had the bike for about 10 months not even a creak or groan win I put the hammer down on all out sprints. This is a well made bike, I have no regrets.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

Jaxrider, 

Thanks for the real world experience. I know he has decided to get the bike one way or the other, now I guess I will let him have a roll on mine. I don't share very well


p


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*what wheels and seat post do you have*



jaxrider said:


> I own and log over 200 miles a week on my 04 roubaix comp. I weigh 235 lbs. I have had no problems at all. I have pounded thru many of road repair and even run off the road once. I have had the bike for about 10 months not even a creak or groan win I put the hammer down on all out sprints. This is a well made bike, I have no regrets.


I am just curious what seatpost (standard zertz carbon?) do you have on your bike? 
and what wheels? 

I am not as heavy as you (~150-160 pounds) but I am a bit paranoid about the carbon seatpost strength longer term particularly with that large plastic hole in it that they call zertz insert.


----------



## jaxrider (Mar 27, 2005)

Acid-rider, My wheelset is the Mavic Krysirum equipe they are heavy at 1878g. but when you weigh alot you don't get a lot of options on bullet proof parts. The seatpost is the original it is very strong and allows for micro adjustments quickly. The bike also has the FSA carbon cranks don't worry they are very strong also. The bike is a strong comfortable long range bike, look on the weight weenies board some guys have some great pics and parts list on how to lighten the bike. I hope this helps, Later.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, here is the answer from Specialized:

"some bicycles and some componets are built to be lightweight, which means they may not be suitable for riders approaching 250 pounds in weight (over 240 pounds, for example). Riders approaching 250 pounds in weight should not ride any bicycle equipped with Specialized branded composite seat posts, handlebar stems, or handlebars. Failure to follow this warning may result in catastrophic failure of the component or bicycle, which may result in serious personal injury or death."

I guess the further away from 250 the better.


p


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thank you for all your replies*

good news....


----------

